# active children portrait settings



## nikonusersince2007 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tips for capturing children on-the-go (moving all around)

Best Mode: Shutter?
Best Shutter Speed?
Best ISO in natural over cast light?
Best Aperature for blurring background but keeping moving children in focus?
Best Focus mode (single focus or dynamic focus)?  Do I focus in on child with shutter halfway down and then pan the camera once focus is locked to where the child is now located (child moves quicker than camera can sta focus and take shot all at once.)

*I have the option of using 50mm, 18-200mm, 70-300mm, 18-55mm

Tips for capturing big sparkly catch light eyes? settings (single focus, dynamic focus), modes (M,S,A), position, etc...

I appreciate your time and tips! Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2012)

... or you could simply ask someone else to take the photographs for you.  I don't mean to sound rude, but really, the answer to all of these questions is: "It depends".  

Best mode:  It depends.  I normally shoot portraits in aperture priority or manual because I'm usually concerned about the background and maintaining a specific DoF, but I've got enough experience that I don't [usually] lose track of my shutter speed and adjust on the fly if things aren't working.

Best shutter speed:  It depends.  Do you want to freeze all movement or have a sense of active children?  How old are they, how fast are they moving?  Are you using strobes?  1/250 should freeze all but the fastest children.

Best ISO (All light is natural light):  Well, this doesn't erally depend.  It should always be as low as it can be while still allowing you to get your shot.

Best aperture:  It depends.  It depends on the lens you're using, the distance from you to the subject and the distance from the subject to the background.  Consult your DoF tables and adjust appropriately.  Typically most lenses perform optimally in the f8-11 area.  Try and compose your scene to use that range if at all possible.

Best focus mode:  It depends.  I prefer single-servo AF (Nikon term.) but again, I have enough experience that I can use that successfully in all but the fastest situations.

The only way to get a nice catch-light is to have light.  You ask about the best ISO for use in overcast conditions, so I'll assume that's when you're shooting.  The only way you're going to get a catchlight then is to use a strobe of some sort (which is essential for almost all portrait work).  Shooting and focus modes have virtually nothing to do with catchlights.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 6, 2012)

> 1/250 should freeze all but the fastest children.



Not sure why, but that made me chuckle.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 6, 2012)

What settings should you use for children's portraits? 

I'd suggest _setting_ the candy down where you plan to shoot, and hope they stay there.


----------



## paigew (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I gave up trying to get a good pic of my toddler. They just won't sit still! And if they do, they aren't smiling...just look pissed .


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 6, 2012)

How far away are they?
How fast are they moving?
What is the light like?
How experienced are you?
Gonna use flash?
What lenses do you have and what apertures they have?
Why body do you have, and what focusing modes and metering modes does it have?

If you can answer these.. then maybe we can help!  

If you can't answer the questions, then use "P" (Professional Mode!)


----------



## DigitalSparkle (Jan 13, 2012)

nikonusersince2007 said:


> Tips for capturing children on-the-go (moving all around)
> 
> Best Mode: Shutter?
> Best Shutter Speed?
> ...



I think, as tirediron put it, it's really going to depend on:

1. Distance to subject,
2. Outdoor versus indoor shot
3. Available light or using strobes or Speedlights,
4. Personal preference

I would suggest just being a silent observer with your camera and snap away as children are not predictable and whimsical when it comes to photographing them. Take lost of images and then review them in your Post production software, suchs as Adobe Lightroom or Aperture. Learn what works and what doesn't as well as what you like and don't like, paying attention to your settings. But, the settings will change the next time, since your location and other variables may change, unless you are shooting in a studio with strobes. Take notes.


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2012)

P - for Professional?
250
100
5.6 to 8
C
Sell the jack-of-all-trades, master-of-none 18-200mm ASAP, and get a  Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras to replace it.
Off camera strobed lighting

You didn't ask - What metering mode? (they call that a 'tell')


----------



## BadPictures (Jan 13, 2012)

Taking photographs of children is just like taking pictures of anything else. Light hits them and reflects back the same way it does everything else (unless they are vampires, in which case... run away and don't invite them into your house).  Your question really is "how do I take a picture?" except with the caveat that you are aware of some of the things you need to know.  So... with that in mind, the answer is far too complicated, short of saying just go with Program mode and let it fly.  There's nothing at all wrong with that, by the way.  Especially with kids.  You don't need to be an artist to make kids look pretty good.   Catch them doing stuff they love doing and your photographs will look great.  Try to force them to pose or do something specific for a picture and they'll just look grumpy.  So just watch them and relax and enjoy.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 13, 2012)

tirediron said:


> 1/250 should freeze all but the fastest children.


----------



## Chann (Jan 15, 2012)

Give them/him/her a bottle of bubbles to blow.  I find this slows them down and makes fun subject material. You usually will get smiles too.


----------

